# I GOT AN LGD!!



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, not really, but he's more than just a pet, and he may have some chicken guarding potential :laugh:

So a week from today (Sunday) I pick up the newest member of the farm, a 4 month old puggle puppy. For those who don't know, puggles are half pug half beagle.

I don't have a solid name for him yet, but I kinda like the name Gronkowski, Gronk for short. But any name ideas for the guy would be appreciated! Another high running name idea is Rufus. But idk yet.

I haven't had a dog in a really long time, so I'm really looking forward to this little tail chewer   

Pardon the picture, its the only one I have for now:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Super cute puppy. :thumbup: love the name Gronk. Gronkowski is that the breeders last name or yours.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

neither lol. Its a player for the New England Patriots


----------

